# Fall 2011 Women Fashion Trend - men classic wardrobe



## Geek2 (May 19, 2011)

From chunky overcoats to sleek suits and stark shirts, the work uniform is getting a revamp for fall. Designers are borrowing from the menâ€™s classics, reshaping them for women, adding volume, elongated cuts and luxurious feminine touches.





J.W. Andersonâ€™s wool suit, cotton shirt and crystal-beaded mohair sweater. Lanvin bow tie, pocket square and cummerbund.

Photo By: Franck Mura





Julien Davidâ€™s wool tweed coat and cotton shirt. Lanvin bow tie; Olympia Le-Tan milk box bag; Tabitha Simmons flats.

Photo By: Franck Mura





Maraniâ€™s double-breasted wool coat with fur lapels and wool flannel pants. Lanvin scarf.

Photo By: Franck Mura





Christophe Lemaireâ€™s double-breasted wool suit and Julien Davidâ€™s cotton shirt. Lanvin tie; Tabitha Simmons flats.

Photo By: Franck Mura





Dusanâ€™s wool and fur reversible jacket; wool suit and cotton shirt. Lanvin tie.

Photo By: Franck Mura





Limi Feuâ€™s wool coat and cotton shirtdress. Lanvin tie and scarf.

Photo By: Franck Mura

MODEL: JLYNN NORVELL; HAIR BY JEROME CULTRERA AND MAKEUP BY ENY WHITEHEAD, BOTH AT CALLISTE PARIS

Source: wwd.com


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 19, 2011)

Greeeeattt, just what I wanted to look like... a grown up Hogwarts attendee.


----------



## Geek (May 19, 2011)

LOL!  Harry Potter would be proud!
 



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Greeeeattt, just what I wanted to look like... a grown up Hogwarts attendee.


----------



## weddingstalk (May 19, 2011)

I love that wool coat, really great for fall. These are powerful women. &lt;3


----------



## CharmedImSure (May 19, 2011)

ugh I would never wear any of those things..the closest would maybe be a black boyfriend blazer...which was last years trend.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Greeeeattt, just what I wanted to look like... a grown up Hogwarts attendee.


Hahahahaha that was great Dream.  I don't mind mens wear as womens clothing, but not a full outfit.  Maybe a hint of mens wear.   I'm hating all those outfits, those are toomanly .


----------



## SarraSanborn (May 20, 2011)

2:30 in the morning and I can't stop laughing. I love your posts! Not a big fan on this interpretation of the fashion though. Although I just wore a tuxedo shirt with a corset and skinny jeans yesterday.



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Greeeeattt, just what I wanted to look like... a grown up Hogwarts attendee.


----------



## llehsal (May 20, 2011)

LMAO!!!  @Dream


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 20, 2011)

LOL! I can't help myself sometimes.

I agree tho, a little masculinity in an outfit is okay - but you have to draw the line somewhere.  Woman have curves that should be accentuated, not hidden IMO.


----------



## llehsal (May 20, 2011)

I love the first one. I co-sign Dream on accentuating our curves  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .  I think they should all be able to work once you taylor to suit.  It's just like the fashion/celebrity industry.  When you see a particular dress on the runway you be like "oh hell no!"  But then you see it on someone else and it does'nt look half bad.  An example below.  I hated this dress on the runway, but each person here fitted it to suit and changed the look of it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Source


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 20, 2011)

LOL! Kim Kardashian and her budunkadunk!



  Those are some fierce curves!


----------



## Geek2 (May 20, 2011)

That's a great example of a runaway look that doesn't look too exciting but ends up looking like a great dress when worn by someone else. I love the pictures you put up. I like the first one too!


----------

